# Magic sign Bogans



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> *Magic stop chasing Stevenson, will sign former Magic player Bogans*
> 
> The Orlando Magic, in their search to settle their shooting-guard quandary, said goodbye to DeShawn Stevenson and welcomed back Keith Bogans.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...306,0,3030854.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I personally like this move, as Stevenson has become too expensive for what he has to offer. Bogans is a defender who also has a decent jump shot out to the 3. However, he isn't necessarily better than Stevenson, but he's servicable. This is a no risk move in my opinion, because Bogans can basically do what Stevenson can at a cheaper price. At the minimum he's better than Rush. I just hope we can get Ariza to re-sign and if not go after Rasual Butler.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Ariza has to be the top priority now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a solid move. Like Stevenson, he's a good defender but Bogans has some 3-point range too. This allows us to resign Ariza without compromising our cap room too much. It'll be interesting to see who wins the starting spot at the 2 out of Bogans, Redick, and Dooling.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

weird signing imo. but bye bye stevenson. i've never liked him anyways.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think that's a slight upgrade over stevenson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bogans is becoming a basketball vagabond. Hopefully he finds a stable home to play. I still don't know how Redick is going to play over him. Is he really more equipped to play against starting caliber players then Bogans is?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> This is a solid move. Like Stevenson, he's a good defender but Bogans has some 3-point range too. This allows us to resign Ariza without compromising our cap room too much. It'll be interesting to see who wins the starting spot at the 2 out of Bogans, Redick, and Dooling.



to me dooling isnt a 2g but i guess he plays one in real life, i would split the minutes between bogans and redick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pretty funny how things goes in circles ... if i'm not mistaken, Orlando basically chose to let Bogans go before in favor of Stevenson. Now Stevenson is being shown the door and Bogies is back.

Bogans is a good defender and a good rebounder. His offense is not very good. I remember the season previous to the last, Bogans had some very inefficient scoring numbers in Charlotte.

I'd say it is a draw.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

interesting sidenote is that reports out of the nba pre-draft camp in chicago were that jameer nelson (in his jr year) made bogans look so good, that he landed in the nba because of nelson..now they are reunited.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> interesting sidenote is that reports out of the nba pre-draft camp in chicago were that jameer nelson (in his jr year) made bogans look so good, that he landed in the nba because of nelson..now they are reunited.


interesting ... maybe a little automatic chemistry ... that's a good thing.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> Pretty funny how things goes in circles ... if i'm not mistaken, Orlando basically chose to let Bogans go before in favor of Stevenson. Now Stevenson is being shown the door and Bogies is back.
> 
> Bogans is a good defender and a good rebounder. *His offense is not very good*. I remember the season previous to the last, Bogans had some very inefficient scoring numbers in Charlotte.
> 
> I'd say it is a draw.


Well from his half season at Houston last year he gets most of his points spotting up (usually from 3) or on offensive rebounds, which he was good at during his last stint in Orlando. Stevenson was a decent slasher so this move appears to put even more pressure on Jameer or whoever's running the point for us to create offense for the team.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Excellent signing and for cheap too, great move.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Bogans is a downgrade in my opinion. We traded Keith for Brandon "out of the L" Hunter. Superb starting 2 guard. JJ needs to be thrown out their, see how he performs if his back is healthy. If he's getting shown up, decrease his minutes so that his confidence isn't shot straight away. Bogans isn't going to score a whole lot for us, that's certain.

We need a project though, I'm still adamant about that. Bogans, Rush, Stevenson, anyone of that caliber isn't going to get it done for us over the long-haul. This is a young team, which needs a 2 guard to grow with Howard and Nelson. JJ might be the guy, but we need to see.

Was Rush signed or not? If so, we basically have Charlotte's 2 guards from last year. They underproduced when given ample opportunities.

I'd forget about paying Stevenson any more than $3 million a year though. There are a lot of decent 2 guards out their that do the same job as Stevenson, they're just not available this FA period.


----------

